# muskrat floats



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in the process of building floats and was wondering if i should make the bottom of the float a little bit longer than the side? to make like a little landing for them to get up on before trying to go into the trap.

also whats everybodys opinions on bait or scent?
thinking i'm gonna try bait first.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems to me that letting them get onto the float before hitting the trap would be a good idea.That said,go ahead and give them a try,but I would not spend to much time/effort.I've tried them in just about every kind of habitat,and never had any luck with'em.Talked with many others who say the same thing,VERY little/no luck with them :sad:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Same here, last year I made up a bunch of floats and I had a pretty good spot to use them. The first check we had 1 rat on every float and not another rat for the rest of the season on the floats, I was catching them in the same series of ponds but just not on the floats.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Here is a link to a thread about Muskrat Floats.

Unfortunately the photos are missing.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=195358


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I have been goofing around with several different style's/types for a couple of months. Got some very good info from several person's "Jonathon" from trapper man and I believe "Duncan" here on MS. Not sure who posted the thread and pic's but thank you it has been fun building and making adjustments to them. I have scouted several areas where I believe they will work. Here is on that I use 2 110 conibears with. Tried it out on some open water made some changes with the Styrofoam so that it sits just right. Need to work on the weight balance in case of multiple catch and whether or not I need to add a small entrance step so the muskrat can enter higher up for a better catch. The bottom of the coni's sit right below the water line.
I appreciate all comments positive and negative. I read the reg's but got confused in-regards to the multiple catch traps the metal ones. So if something is wrong PLEASE let me know.
Here is one of several.
I used all scrap wood forgot the measurements but the last picture just shows the styrofoam. Going to use a couple of old broom handles for stabilizers for water rising/lowering and for both sides when a muskrat hopefully enters not to flip the float.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I made my sides a couple of inches shorter than the bottom. I bought some screw in stabilizers for the conibears very happy with that purchase.
Matt


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I used to trap White Lake as a youth using only floats. Used to take 3 ceder posts, run 2 X 4's perpendicular and nail them to the posts in 3 places. I would then whittle out 3 places for #1 long spring traps. Nail the traps to the bottom of the ceder logs and place grass over the traps. I would then hang a apple slice over the trap using a piece of wire. Caught a lot of muskrats that way.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Just watched a 3 hour muskrat trapping video. Used a lot of simple float sets. For him at least nothing special. 1/2" thick board with 2" flat strips down the side to help keep the 1/2 coilspring trap from sliding off the side. 3/4" Styrofoam board attached underneath. No bait or lure just covered the traps with weeds or muck right from where the float was set, like an artificial poop location for the rats. Oh the board itself was maybe 18" long. The width was maybe 8-10". That was it. All the floats were no more than I would say 20 ft from the shore. Traps were not covered by any water either. Now the ponds were something else huge dens with a very high rat population I believe it was in S. Dakota. 
Video was called "Trapping Muskrats by the 1,000's". Okay video. Not sure if I would by it again but lesson's were learned. 
Matt


----------

